# Aufbau Poison Ethanol 20“



## Wyppsilon (20. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einiger Zeit verfolge ich schon höchst interessiert die diversen Threads hier im Kidsbereich und habe schon viel gelernt ? Auch wenn für das Rad von unserm großen Kurzen noch nicht alles da ist, möchte ich doch zumindest mal anfangen...

Wie ist es zum Aufbau gekommen? Ursprünglich wollte ich nen 20“ Early Rider kaufen, da er auch jetzt schon mit einem 16“ Trail unterwegs ist. Durch Zufall bin ich dann bei eBay Kleinanzeigen über den Poison Ethanol Rahmen gestolpert. Da ich Fahrrad-Noob bin, habe ich mich vorab bei einem Arbeitskollegen um Support bemüht ? seine unterstützung dann sicher, habe ich den Rahmen und erste Teile bestellt.
Den Rahmen wollte der Kurze erst in weiß mit Stickerbomb haben, nun sind wir bei einem Grau, am Liebsten Nardograu gepulvert. Mal schauen, was es dann wirklich wird.
Anbei dazu aber erst mal ein paar Impressionen.

Gruß Florian


----------



## Wyppsilon (20. Februar 2020)

Gabel aus China, leider im oberen und unteren Bereich



Syntace Carbon Gabel gebraucht mit OnOff 50mm Vorbau 

KCNC Steuersatz 

KCNC Razor 6 140mm Scheiben

Avid Elixir 7

schnellspanner von Ali

Pedale nehmen wir wohl vom Early Rider mit

Schwalbe Schlauch, Ggf auch tubeless, wobei ich da noch nicht überzeugt bin beim Kinderrad

Bremsklötze Hersteller grad unbekannt

Sattel von Ali

der neue gebrauchte ParkTool Montageständer

Die Gabel von Ali

leicht angefahrene Schwalbe MoeJoe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wyppsilon (20. Februar 2020)

Jetzt fehlt noch alles rund um den Antrieb, Schaltung, Griffe. Laufräder habe ich heute in der Nähe von Ravensburg bestellt ? nachdem ich erst eine Absage, anschließend dann doch noch eine positive Nachricht bekommen habe. 20“ Vpace LR mit 1150g


----------



## Rattfahra (21. Februar 2020)

Ha dein Sohn den Alisattel schonmal Probe gesessen? Das ist ja nicht spezifisch ein Kindersattel aber ist ja recht klein. Passt der von der Größe?


----------



## Wyppsilon (21. Februar 2020)

Bis jetzt noch nicht, außer mal das Ding drunter geklemmt und durch die Bude gerannt ? ich schau mal, ob ich den auf sein Early rider schraube um es einfach mal zu testen. Falls es nichts wird, gibts nen anderen...


----------



## Chris_DH (21. Februar 2020)

Sehr schön   Da lese ich mal mit 
Habe vor kurzem auch mit dem Sohnemann einen Poison Rahmen (allerdings das Zyankali 24") aufgebaut.

Poison Zyankali 24 Custom


----------



## Wyppsilon (21. Februar 2020)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Sehr schön   Da lese ich mal mit
> Habe vor kurzem auch mit dem Sohnemann einen Poison Rahmen (allerdings das Zyankali 24") aufgebaut.
> 
> Poison Zyankali 24 Custom


Schicke Lackierung ? hast noch weitere Fotos?


----------



## Chris_DH (21. Februar 2020)

Ist nur Klarlack drauf


----------



## Wyppsilon (21. Februar 2020)

?
Hast da irgendwie noch nen schliff reingebracht? Decals vor oder nachm lacken geklebt?


----------



## Chris_DH (21. Februar 2020)

Hab’s ganz grob mit Schleifvlies bearbeitet. Dann die decals und im Anschluss matten Klarlack


----------



## Wyppsilon (22. Februar 2020)

Heute ging’s mal weiter, ich hab noch 10,6g oder so, Gewicht eingespart ?: Canti-Sockel, versch Gewinde und noch ein Teil der Bowdenzughalterung am Oberrohr wurden gecleant. Die Löcher müssen noch zugeschweißt werden, dann wäre der Rahmen im Grunde schon fertig zum Pulvern, ich warte damit aber noch und werde erst einmal alles, so weit es geht, montieren und anschließend gibts Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wyppsilon (26. Februar 2020)

Heute kam das Paket von Vpace ? 
Was soll ich sagen, bis auf das fehlende Felgenband (oder ist das bei Felgen sonst auch nicht dabei??), bin ich sehr zufrieden. Das Gewichtsversprechen haben Sie gehalten. ?
Zudem hab ich mal nen bisschen zusammen gesteckt.
Hat jemand noch ne Idee wo ich den Rahmen pulvern lassen könnte? Gerne auch 2-farbig ?

Gruß Florian


----------



## retzbrenner (2. März 2020)

Servus,

falls Du keine Möglichkeit zum Rahmen Pulvern findest, könntest Du evtl. Spray.Bike verwenden.
Gibt es Grundierung, Farbe und Klarlack in der Dose. Soll wie eine Pulverlackierung sein.
Selbst habe ich es noch nicht genutzt.
Mit Klarlack soll es Recht robust sein.


----------



## Wyppsilon (2. März 2020)

Guten Morgen,

Also nen Beschichter hab ich schon in der Nähe, aber wenn’s hier im Forum besonders gute Erfahrungen mit Beschichtern gäbe, würd ich da evtl Kontakt aufnehmen. Insbesondere halt auch 2farbig beschichten wie hier das Hape Bike z.B.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (2. März 2020)

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Marschner in Markdorf gemacht, entlocken und beschichten aus einer Hand.


----------



## Wyppsilon (3. März 2020)

Gestern mal bei nem Metallbetrieb gewesen und die Löcher zuschweißen lassen. Perfekte Arbeit ? jetzt ist er fertig zum Pulvern


----------



## Wyppsilon (3. März 2020)

Und noch ein paar Teile...

fehlt noch die Kassette, Kurbeln mit Lager, Griffe und Adapter für die Bremsen sowie ein paar Schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wyppsilon (25. März 2020)

Heut gab’s wieder Post aus Berg ?
Leider passen diese Gewichte nicht ganz mit den Angaben, Kurbel 10g mehr und Lager 30g mehr. ?
Und wir haben den Rahmen zum pulvern gebracht, bin gespannt wie lange das dauert... 

Jetzt fehlt noch Kleinkram, Griffe und die Kassette. Hab nen x-7 9fach mit kurzem Käfig. Jemand ne Idee was ich für ne Kassette nehmen kann? Hätte gerne das Maximum an kleinem Gang umgesetzt.


----------



## Chris_DH (26. März 2020)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Heut gab’s wieder Post aus Berg ?
> Leider passen diese Gewichte nicht ganz mit den Angaben, Kurbel 10g mehr und Lager 30g mehr. ?
> Und wir haben den Rahmen zum pulvern gebracht, bin gespannt wie lange das dauert...
> 
> ...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich habe eine kalibrierte Waage zu Hause und die Gewichte passen bis aufs letzte Gramm.

Edit:
Gerade mal nachgewogen (145mm Kurbel):



Passt perfekt


----------



## Wyppsilon (1. April 2020)

Soo, heute gab‘s den Rahmen zurück ?
Die Verarbeitung ist schon ganz gut, nicht das Niveau einer Lackierung, aber das ist schon in Ordnung. Morgens gehts an die Montage von Innenlager und Steuersatz


und Schuhe für die Kids kamen auch noch ?


----------



## Wyppsilon (1. April 2020)

fast vergessen, die mit Abstand schwerste Montagetätigkeit hab ich heut schon gemacht 
 ?


----------



## Wyppsilon (12. April 2020)

Soo, fast fertig - als Spoiler mal ein Bild. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und mit tubeless, anderen Pedalen und ner anderen Kassette knnte ich der 7er Marke noch nahe kommen ?
Die restlichen Bilder gibts Anfang der Woche wenn es fertig ist.

in diesem Sinne frohe Ostern ?


----------



## Wyppsilon (12. April 2020)

Und noch mal eins, weitere dann in Ruhe.


----------



## Wyppsilon (14. Dezember 2020)

Irgendwie nie ein finales Foto gepostet 🤔

hier dann mal das Endergebnis:

leider haben wir festgestellt, dass es unseren beiden eher im Bikepark gefällt, als über Feldwege und Wälder zu fahren, daher geht es nun schon wieder weg 😢 Das Max20 mit Federgabel und breiteren Reifen ist nun angesagt 🤷‍♂️


----------

